# Shark fishing off the new navarre pier



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone thats been there read the rule book? Is it like pcola pier or are we allowed to shark fish....Im not to worried about being able to bring them up on the pier but im tired of the crap hitting the fan when someone ties on a steel leader and a mackerel. I hope they dont have a problem with people who just want a fun fight from a pier


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Apparently not a problem... <a href="http://navarrepier.com/">http://navarrepier.com/</a>


----------



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

Awsome pics!


----------

